# Looking for some feedback!



## SamanthaLaw28 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi there I'm pretty new to photography. I'd love some feedback!!

Here are some pictures I took at the beach:
Flickr: SamanthaLaw28's Photostream

Thanks!!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 4, 2013)

They are OK, some better than others. 

Keep on blasting away!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking good, keep shooting.  I like the pictures, perhaps a tad soft and maybe try a little darker next time but great expressions and good memories


----------



## SamanthaLaw28 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! 
Any thoughts on edits? I just got Photoshop Elements last weekend so I have a lot of learning to do, but am I on the right track? Did I over-do and of the edits? I'm going for "enhanced, but still natural looking". 
Critique away!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2013)

Post one or two images in a new thread in the 'People' gallery for best results.. there are a LOT Of images there, and it's very hard to give insightful critique to a large number of images.


----------



## SamanthaLaw28 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks! I'll do that.


----------

